# .NET and More > Silverlight >  which one to select in these following option

## vinayak.v

hi... everybody sorry for my stupid question..

i've three options for creating the reports

1)crystal reports for asp.net application using crystal report viewer or silverlite application using silverlite report viewer..

2)ssrs reports for asp.net application using microsoft report viewer or silverlite application using silverlite report viewer..

3)report sharp shooter for asp.net application using report manager preview or silverlite application using report manager..

i'm really confused which one to choose..

the main requirment for me is the report should be fast accessible in server as our application is big..

the report should be fast viewed and take the print at the client side... and also load should be less at serverside..

please can anybody help me which one to prefer...

----------


## RobDog888

I think you need to post more specifics about your reporting needs as its too simplified to make any kind of educated decision.

----------

